

Experiment with Google Consumer Surveys: how you ask the question matters - julien
http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=dqkem4z4e57i6&question=1&filter=age%3A65%2B

======
julien
In a nutshell, you get very different results on 2 similar questions: "Is it
ok to pray when you smoke?", vs. "Is it ok to smoke when you pray?"

